# Betta eating snail eggs?



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

2 weeks ago I bought some new plants for my betta tank. Along with the plants came a small brown snail, I'm not sure what kind. I have found clumps of snail eggs around the tank a couple of times, but no baby snails. Today, I saw my betta attacking something, very excited, and it appeared he was eating the eggs. Has anyone ever noticed this with their betta?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

not mine in particular, but yes ive heard of bettas doing it.
just leave him bee, as long as hes not getting too much food, he will be just fine


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I figured it wouldn't hurt him, variety can be a good thing, and I do not mind snail population control at all LOL. I thought it was interesting though!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah! im actualy kinda jealous, my bettas just swim by them, there too oblivious to know what their missing out on lol! i have too many snails, so it would be awesome if they ate them!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting how they can be so different. Mine seems to "taste" everything in his tank, most of it gets spit back out, but he found those snail eggs really tastey apparently. He had a tank mate when I first got him, a ghost shrimp...apparently he found that little guy tastey also.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not witnessed by boys eat eggs but I've busted a few eating snails (pond, ramshorn, or baby Malaysian trumpet snails (MTS)) but not all of them eat snails... however I smut say I've not seen visible egg sacks (but these are well planted tanks so if they aren't on the glass I won't find them). I know Alastor doesn't touch snails (keep finding more ramshorn babies in his tank). I thought Magnus did but he has a decent sized pond snail in his tank that he'd investigated his first week in when it was still small... maybe he's selective who he wants to eat. Arist'oto' ate every snail he could find, only large MS burrowing in the substrate were safe from him. And Xerxes likes to eat the snails.. if I see one on the glass its not there too long heh.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

You are blessed. Ever since the Petsmart near me sold me a ramshorn snails marked as nerites (they were too small for me to tell yet- joke's on me for buying them so young, I guess), I wish my bettas would wise up to the fact that up to a certain age, yes they are edible. The girls in my sorority seem to get it, but the guys in the divided tanks are clueless....


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Great input! My frog tank pond has such an excessive amount of snails in it right now and no predators, it'd be nice if betta would keep the population limited in his tank.


----------

